# One door not locking with central locking



## Mobydick (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,
My first thread here ....I have 2004 Xtrail, but when the central locking is operated, the rear drivers side passenger door does not lock or unlock. All the other doors work fine. I can lock and unlock the faulty door from the inside - but it won't operate using the central locking button on the key.
I've lubricated the lock without any disassembly but it didn't make any difference. 
Appreciate any ideas!
Tks..


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Could be a bad lock actuator?


----------



## Mobydick (Feb 23, 2014)

derek flint said:


> Could be a bad lock actuator?


Thanks for the tip. I've done some research on the 'door actuator' and Ive found out how to test it in the manual. I guess I just need to take the door trim off now and test it. I will let you know what happens!
I sense this door actuator is the most likely cause? ...either faulty or loose wires?
I found out today Nissan OEM part is £112... second hand part is about £45


----------

